# Airgun squirell hunting!!!



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

Anyone else out there airgun hunt for squirrels? I do and its a blast I also tan the hides. Both of which are amusing. Anyone else out there do it if so what kind of airgun do you use?


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

I mean airgun squirRel hunting


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

no squirels but I have put down quite a few pigeons with my Gamo Big Cat 22 cal and using hi quality ammo


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

I used to do it all the time as a kid. We used all kinds of guns, but we always seemed to come back to the Crossman 1377. My cousin and I used to tan the hides with the eventual plan of making squirrel gloves. I'm pretty sure that twenty years later, there are a pile of squirrel pelts in the rafters of his parents garage.


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah im pretty sure gloves/ hat combo were my original intentions, but right now its just a pile of pelts. I use a Benjamin GP Titan Nitro-Piston .22 man is it sweet. I love X-mas! XD


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

I used to use a Sheridan Blue Streak for hunting rabbits. It did an excellent job and filled the pot on a regular basis. It did in the odd ground hog as well.


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

I am up to 105 with my Gamo Whisper outfitted with a factory scope in .177. I blast, then grill. I have started saving the tails in my shed. I may give then to someone who wants them for making flies.


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah me too as far as the tails for flies but 105 that's way more careful count I know that's its been around 10 but season is closed now, so no more till august.


----------

